# Great big old road frame.. [moved message]



## bonk man (1 Sep 2008)

ENORMOUS old frame, about 65cm or so, probably mid 70's and not very exciting but might do for a fixed wheel project.
The stem is stuck in the forks... and one bb cup needs removing, the other came out easily I just can't be bothered doing the other one, this frame needs to vacate the shed soon......... 

Free if you want to collect it from Malvern, Worcestershire or 20 quid posted.... if I can find a box big enough.............................


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Sep 2008)

Hi, could you measure it exactly from the bb to centre of the top tube please.

Ta.


----------



## Poolcue (1 Sep 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## grhm (2 Sep 2008)

D'oh, so close. I'm after a single speed/fixed project and I'm in Malvern - but at 5'8 I suspect the frame is gonna be too big.


----------



## upsidedown (11 Sep 2008)

BM you have PM !!!


----------

